# Laser eye surgery



## Jole

Anyone had laser vision correction surgery in Egypt? Your experiences .. good or bad, costs? Thanks.


----------



## GM1

Did you read this:
Is LASIK Eye Surgery Safe? FDA Scientist Regrets Saying 'Yes'
but there is another method: Eye Lens Implant ICL | Your Eye Guide


----------



## Jole

GM1 said:


> Did you read this:
> Is LASIK Eye Surgery Safe? FDA Scientist Regrets Saying 'Yes'
> but there is another method: Eye Lens Implant ICL | Your Eye Guide


Thanks for your reply and the links. The articles are a definite eye opener .. no pun intended I wonder if anyone on the forum tried the eye lens implant and whether it was done in Egypt. 

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## bat

Jole said:


> Anyone had laser vision correction surgery in Egypt? Your experiences .. good or bad, costs? Thanks.


hi bat here,
had lasik 9 yrs ago here no problems, and many followed, best thing i ever did,
have you tried lenses,
at that tim e cost 4000 le


----------



## Spirit2011

I've had it done but here in the UK. One of the best things I ever did (first one being to divorce the OH)


----------



## bat

Spirit2011 said:


> I've had it done but here in the UK. One of the best things I ever did (first one being to divorce the OH)


alright whats OH?


----------



## bat

bat said:


> alright whats OH?


did he pay for it before he got the heave ho


----------



## DeadGuy

Like everyone said already it is completely safe to do it in most clinics in Egypt, the cost is still around 4,000 EGP (Goes up to 6,000 EGP in some clinics).

However I'd like to add what I'm hoping that you do know already, not everyone's qualified for the procedure, it can not correct everything.......

Good luck!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Like everyone said already it is completely safe to do it in most clinics in Egypt, the cost is still around 4,000 EGP (Goes up to 6,000 EGP in some clinics).
> 
> However I'd like to add what I'm hoping that you do know already, not everyone's qualified for the procedure, it can not correct everything.......
> 
> Good luck!


 it
do mean doctors who preform it or people who need it.
but if you go to a qualified doctor and youve done your on line research
hopefully you will be well prepared.
but for me having had 9 years with no glasses or lenses was worth it
as a male ,you dont know how hard it is putting make up on with out glasses,
bat


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> it
> do mean doctors who preform it or people who need it.
> but if you go to a qualified doctor and youve done your on line research
> hopefully you will be well prepared.
> but for me having had 9 years with no glasses or lenses was worth it
> as a male ,you dont know how hard it is putting make up on with out glasses,
> bat


Well it's not about the doctor only, it's about the patient's condition and sight, the procedure can be done to anyone, but some people would still need specs after getting it done cause they can't get 100% correction.....That's what a friend of mine was told when he went to a doc to get his sight corrected.


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Well it's not about the doctor only, it's about the patient's condition and sight, the procedure can be done to anyone, but some people would still need specs after getting it done cause they can't get 100% correction.....That's what a friend of mine was told when he went to a doc to get his sight corrected.


i was meaning that also if you go to a reputable place they will tell you by using a machine wether your suitable or not before you spend your money.
and of course for some people it may not work after all of that,but i was one of the lucky ones along with all the people i kn ew who did it.
had no problems what so ever after and that night drove to see the doctor in his surgery.
and before that i could not drive at night now i can.


----------



## Jole

Great info from everyone, thanks guys My weak eyesight is due to old age .. I am almost 60, but still do a lot of sports


----------



## bat

bat said:


> alright whats OH?


oh my goodness just realized what OH IS


----------



## Horus

I had mine done in the UK no problems

I believe it's computer guided anyway

Maybe since it's Egypt have one eye done at a time so if one goes wrong you still have the other one left


----------

